

Debate about including "undo send" in Mailpile - _pius
https://github.com/pagekite/Mailpile/issues/93

======
lutusp
This is a good idea. As time passes and as more methods of communication
include a way to correct typos and other errors for at least a short time,
email once again stands out as the unfavorable exception. I can't count the
number of times I've wanted to retract or correct an email after I pressed
"Send" and triggered a delivery near the speed of light.

If this worked for marriage, life would be perfect.

